# Statutory Declaration In Saudi Arabia!!! Is it even possible???



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Dear All

I have read hundreds of comments where applicants get legal documents i-e statutory declaration and affidavit simply from any lawyer in pennies. Sometimes people get such documents from their ex-colleagues, managers in order to support employment claims. Can you pls elaborate the process a bit. I assume both parties need to in front of the signatory at the time of signing.

Well, here in the middle east, Its a mess especially for expats. For instance I had to pay $26 per page just to get certified copies (while applying for skill assessment). Not only price is the issue, no clear instructions are present for documents like statuary declaration. Yes, one time i managed to get the affidavit (for some property issue) from Pakistani Consulate but only after 3 hours of waiting :S

Actually, I would really like to add few statuary declarations from my seniors who have left the company in order to strengthen my evidences. Currently, I've submitted only 3 documents to support my employment claims which might not be enough.

So, pls share your experience with such documents in middle east and particularly in Saudi Arabia.

Would be really helpful.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Statutory Declarations can be done at the Australian Embassy in Riyadh. Your colleague/manager will have to attend in person to sign it in front of a consular officer there. I attached it for you. Your colleague/manager will fill it and then sign it in the Embassy. Call the Embassy for specific details on appointments and fees, etc. This declaration is accepted by DIBP. The Embassy should also be able to do true/certified copies for you. Call them. 



SqOats said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have read hundreds of comments where applicants get legal documents i-e statutory declaration and affidavit simply from any lawyer in pennies. Sometimes people get such documents from their ex-colleagues, managers in order to support employment claims. Can you pls elaborate the process a bit. I assume both parties need to in front of the signatory at the time of signing.
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

saz82 said:


> Statutory Declarations can be done at the Australian Embassy in Riyadh. Your colleague/manager will have to attend in person to sign it in front of a consular officer there. I attached it for you. Your colleague/manager will fill it and then sign it in the Embassy. Call the Embassy for specific details on appointments and fees, etc. This declaration is accepted by DIBP. The Embassy should also be able to do true/certified copies for you. Call them.


Thanks Saz,

Thats what i was trying to say. There is no way that my manager or seniors will travel to Riyadh (I am based in Jeddah, some 800 km away) and sign in front of the consular. Whereas, In India, Pakistan, one can simply go to any lawyer and get it signed in under 1$. Local lawyer should be able to help in this regards but most of them have no clue about it. Guess, I have to rely on submitted documents and go for such additional docs only if asked by CO.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Check the statutory declaration form for who is an acceptable witness. It does not have to be a consular officer at the embassy. If a lawyer is listed on that list, contact your CO and double check that a lawyer can sign it instead of a consular officer. That would save you the trip to riyadh.

Here are acceptable witnesses to a stat dec:

A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before–
(1) a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law to practise in one of the following occupations:
Chiropractor Dentist Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner Nurse Optometrist
Patent attorney Pharmacist Physiotherapist
Psychologist Trade marks attorney Veterinary surgeon
(2) a person who is enrolled on the roll of the Supreme Court of a State or Territory, or the High Court of Australia, as a legal practitioner (however described); or
(3) a person who is in the following list:
Agent of the Australian Postal Corporation who is in charge of an office supplying postal services to the public
Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
Bailiff
Bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service
Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Chief executive officer of a Commonwealth court
Clerk of a court
Commissioner for Affidavits
Commissioner for Declarations
Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Employee of the Australian Trade Commission who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Employee of the Commonwealth who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Holder of a statutory office not specified in another item in this list
Judge of a court
Justice of the Peace
Magistrate
Marriage celebrant registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Master of a court
Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Member of the Australian Defence Force who is:
(a) an officer; or
(b) a non-commissioned officer within the meaning of the Defence Force Discipline Act 1982 with 5 or more years of continuous service; or
(c) a warrant officer within the meaning of that Act
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
Member of:
(a) the Parliament of the Commonwealth; or
(b) the Parliament of a State; or
(c) a Territory legislature; or
(d) a local government authority of a State or Territory
Minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Notary public
Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service who is employed in an office supplying postal services to the public
Permanent employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority; or
(c) a local government authority;
with 5 or more years of continuous service who is not specified in another item in this list
Person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the law of the State or Territory in which the declaration is made
Police officer
Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
Senior Executive Service employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority
Sheriff
Sheriff’s officer
Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution





SqOats said:


> Thanks Saz,
> 
> Thats what i was trying to say. There is no way that my manager or seniors will travel to Riyadh (I am based in Jeddah, some 800 km away) and sign in front of the consular. Whereas, In India, Pakistan, one can simply go to any lawyer and get it signed in under 1$. Local lawyer should be able to help in this regards but most of them have no clue about it. Guess, I have to rely on submitted documents and go for such additional docs only if asked by CO.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for your valuable input. But, if I am not wrong, the list is applicable only if witness is inside Australia. 

It is mentioned on the website "There are a number of people who may be able to witness your statutory declaration. A Commonwealth statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 will need to be witnessed by a person who is both:

on the list of authorised witnesses (below)
*has a connection to Australia."*

Or else, life would be really easy as I can easily get one from a local doctor.



saz82 said:


> Check the statutory declaration form for who is an acceptable witness. It does not have to be a consular officer at the embassy. If a lawyer is listed on that list, contact your CO and double check that a lawyer can sign it instead of a consular officer. That would save you the trip to riyadh.
> 
> Here are acceptable witnesses to a stat dec:
> 
> ...


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Unless specifically stated that this person needs to be in a Commonwealth country or in Australia, it can be any person in the stated occupation (similar rules apply for true copies and photograph endorsements where it can be a local person outside Australia in a specific profession). So yes, a local doctor would be acceptable according to that list so long as they are registered, etc. 




SqOats said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. But, if I am not wrong, the list is applicable only if witness is inside Australia.
> 
> It is mentioned on the website "There are a number of people who may be able to witness your statutory declaration. A Commonwealth statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 will need to be witnessed by a person who is both:
> 
> ...


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Clause (1) of who can witness the signature on a stat dec applies to locals. Nothing mentioned there about having to be in Aus or having a connection with Aus, as long as they are licensed for that profession. I know a lot of people here who do their true copies and other docs with lawyers and doctors and not the Embassy. Read my previous reply (more elaborate). If still in doubt, ask your case officer.



SqOats said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. But, if I am not wrong, the list is applicable only if witness is inside Australia.
> 
> It is mentioned on the website "There are a number of people who may be able to witness your statutory declaration. A Commonwealth statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 will need to be witnessed by a person who is both:
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

saz82 said:


> Clause (1) of who can witness the signature on a stat dec applies to locals. Nothing mentioned there about having to be in Aus or having a connection with Aus, as long as they are licensed for that profession. I know a lot of people here who do their true copies and other docs with lawyers and doctors and not the Embassy. Read my previous reply (more elaborate). If still in doubt, ask your case officer.


Thanks once again.

I would like to agree with you as even my friends sent documents certified from a local doctors and got grants. I hope that SD is also acceptable if coming from local doctor. 

But, below statement is a bit confusing on website

https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarationsignatorylist.aspx 

"For example, a doctor who is registered to practise medicine in Australia can witness your declaration, but a doctor who is not registered in Australia cannot.

If you are currently overseas, you may be able find someone who is an authorised witness at your nearest Australian Embassy, high commission or consulate. For more information, including contact details, visit the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade website or the Smartraveller.gov.au websites. Please note that engaging an authorised witness overseas may attract a fee under the Consular Fees Act 1955."

Ofcourse a local doctor will not be registered in Australia. Is this statement only valid for Australians nationals residing overseas?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure to be honest. Why don't you email your CO? They will be able to tell you if they will accept it or no.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

CO has not yet been allocated. I wanted to prepare the SDs without him asking... But, now I will wait for it and see if he asks. Lets hope for the best.

Anyhow, Thanks for your valuable inputs. Much appreciated.


----------



## muhisrar85 (Jun 28, 2016)

Salam,
Can you confirm whether you were able to get Statutory declaration in Saudia. I have received Natural Justice to further confirm my employment. I have been advised for this. I am in Saudia so I do not know from where i can arrange it.


----------



## aamermd310 (Jan 15, 2018)

HI Brother , Salaam Alikum, can you share how you finally did your SD in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

muhisrar85 said:


> Salam,
> Can you confirm whether you were able to get Statutory declaration in Saudia. I have received Natural Justice to further confirm my employment. I have been advised for this. I am in Saudia so I do not know from where i can arrange it.



Walaikum salam brother,

Would you mind to mention why you received NJL ? How was your employment verification done and by whom?

Hope you've already got the grant by now.


----------



## Prabhakaran Jeyaraj (Jul 31, 2018)

*Statutory declaration in saudi arabia*

I too have the same kind of issue as i could not able to get work experience letter from my company in Saudi Arabia, But i have the option of getting it from my colleague but from where i will get it witnessed without hassle?.


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

seems that things worked out with you. Mind explaining how you got these SD's notarized?


----------

